# Poseidon...



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I lost my beautiful Poseidon last night. I'm heartbroken, it's been hard not to get teary all day. And it's all my fault. I tried to divide my ten gallon so I could house four boys, and it started leaking. It lost an inch of water over night, so I got some plastic containers for temporary housing. I didn't clean them properly like I should have because I was stressed and upset about something else. I saw him resting a lot, I thought it was from stress from messing with the tank, and then it leaking and having to move him. I knew in my gut something was wrong, but I told myself it was stress and he'd perk up again.

I found him this morning, suspended in the water just like he was alive, still beautiful and vibrantly colored, eyes still clear. I knew immediately something was wrong and I was going to cup him then and float him with fresh water, but he was gone. It's all my fault for damaging the tank and then being hasty with a replacement, and now the most beautiful, personable fish I've ever met is gone. I'll never get another as special as he was, or as beautiful, no other mustard gas I've seen has been half as striking and brightly colored.

I'm so upset with myself. I knew something was wrong, but I didn't do what I needed to fix it.

I'm so sorry Poseidon. I wanted to breed him and try to produce more gases with his coloring and vibrancy with the butterfly markings, and now I can't, and now I probably will never see another like him again.



















I just can't even... There is no one else I can say this to, everyone will say oh it's just a fish, I can't express how upset I am or cry openly, they'll say just get another one, find another one that looks like him, but that won't be Poseidon. There will never be another Poseidon.


----------



## wolfiegreen (Jan 23, 2012)

Accidents happen. Who cares what others think he wasn't just some fish he was YOUR fish and you loved him. I'm so sorry this happened


----------



## alhenry92 (Feb 17, 2012)

i named my betta Poseidon too! i'm sorry for your loss man. i understand what its like...its horrible! People who love to have fish as pets find them to be...a stress reliever of sorts. You can talk to them, name them, be proud of them. But when one fish passes, it never fails...grief takes over, no matter what kind of pet.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

alhenry92 said:


> i named my betta Poseidon too! i'm sorry for your loss man. i understand what its like...its horrible! People who love to have fish as pets find them to be...a stress reliever of sorts. You can talk to them, name them, be proud of them. But when one fish passes, it never fails...grief takes over, no matter what kind of pet.


Yep, they help my stress a lot. Even the "chore of cleaning the tanks.... Sorry about your fishy


----------



## SecretStich (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss! He was a beautiful little guy.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

